# Perduto vs. perso



## andersxman

A volte mi domando come mai si usa scrivere "perduto" al posto di "perso".. 

Ad esempio in un libro che parla di Mussolini che sto leggendo adesso a un punto dice "_Perduto_ il genio, _perduta_ l'abilità manovriera, Mussolini non (...)"

Perché non scrivere:

_Perso_ il genio, _persa_ l'abilità manovriera

Non sono tutt'e due il participio passato del verbo "perdere"??

Vi ringrazio anticipatamente.


----------



## irene.acler

Sono entrambi participi passati del verbo "perdere".
Guarda qui: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=16706


----------



## sabrinita85

andersxman said:


> A volte mi domando come mai si usa scrivere "perduto" al posto di "perso"..
> 
> Ad esempio in un libro che parla di Mussolini che sto leggendo adesso a un punto dice "_Perduto_ il genio, _perduta_ l'abilità manovriera, Mussolini non (...)"
> 
> Perché non scrivere:
> 
> _Perso_ il genio, _persa_ l'abilità manovriera
> 
> Non sono tutt'e due il participio passato del verbo "perdere"??
> 
> Vi ringrazio anticipatamente.


Sono due sinonimi, ma trovo "perduto" più formale di "perso".
Con parenti e amici non direi mai "perduto".


----------



## DrLindenbrock

sabrinita85 said:


> Sono due sinonimi, ma trovo "perduto" più formale di "perso".


 
Condivido!



sabrinita85 said:


> Con parenti e amici non direi mai "perduto".


 
Neanch'io!


----------



## femmejolie

Il libro di Marcel Proust si intitola "Alla ricerca del tempo perduto" (forse perché è più formale), e invece, ad esempio, c'è la frase fatta "a tempo perso", non si dice "a tempo perduto".

A mio avviso, il participio passato solitamente è "perso" ("perduto" è troppo formale), e come aggettivo si usano entrambi. 

Penso che "perduto/a"(aggettivo) abbia anche un senso di perdizione morale più forte di "perso" , non sempre .
Ad esempio, "anima perduta", ma anche si dice "anima persa" nel senso di perdizione ovviamente. Si dice "uomo perduto" (vuol dire "uomo vizioso") "Uomo perso" vuol dire un uomo disorientato.

Si può dire :ritrovare un oggetto perduto/perso


----------



## DrLindenbrock

femmejolie said:


> Penso che "perduto/a"(aggettivo) abbia anche un senso di perdizione morale più forte di "perso" , non sempre .
> Ad esempio, "anima perduta", ma anche si dice "anima persa" nel senso di perdizione ovviamente. Si dice "uomo perduto" (vuol dire "uomo vizioso") "Uomo perso" vuol dire un uomo disorientato.


 
Esatto! Ad esempio, in un momento di difficoltà o disperazione, quando non c'è più nulla da fare per salvarsi, si potrebbe dire "siamo perduti!"...........ma non "siamo persi!" Brr speriamo che queste scene rimangano confinate ai film!


----------



## kurumin

perduto / perso
veduto / visto

lingua persa / perduta
non è la stessa cosa 

gatta persa


----------



## sabrinita85

kurumin said:


> perduto / perso
> veduto / visto
> 
> lingua persa / perduta
> non è la stessa cosa
> 
> gatta persa


Perché non è la stessa cosa?


----------



## kurumin

Non lo so.

Uso perso e perduto.
ma, non uso la parola veduto. Solo visto.


----------



## sabrinita85

kurumin said:


> Non lo so.
> 
> Uso perso e perduto.
> ma, non uso la parola veduto. Solo visto.


Ah, ho capito:
parlavi della dicotomia tra _vedere _e _perdere_, pensavo ti riferissi a _perduto _vs. _perso_, che non ti sembravano uguali.


----------



## femmejolie

kurumin said:


> perduto / perso
> veduto / visto
> 
> lingua persa / perduta
> non è la stessa cosa
> 
> gatta persa


 
In inglese, francese ed italiano si dice :"gatto/a persiano/a
In portoghese e spagnolo si dice: "gato/a persa"  
e perciò un italiano non capisce il tuo scherzo.


----------



## jazyk

> Non lo so.
> 
> Uso perso e perduto.
> ma, non uso la parola veduto. Solo visto.


Hahaha, anch'io, e di forma veramente sui generis (ci pensavo ieri mentre facevo la doccia). Perduto lo uso come aggettivo e come participio passato con un verbo riflessivo: Sono perduto/Mi sono perduto; perso con verbo transitivo diretto o riflessivo apparente: Ho perso l'ombrello/Mi sono perso l'ombrello.  Strano, lo ammetto.


----------



## etymologist

Commenterei che la forma riflessiva si riferisce generalmente alla mancata partecipazione ad un avvenimento, ad esempio:

Ti sei perso lo spettacolo.





jazyk said:


> Hahaha, anch'io, e di forma veramente sui generis (ci pensavo ieri mentre facevo la doccia). Perduto lo uso come aggettivo e come participio passato con un verbo riflessivo: Sono perduto/Mi sono perduto; perso con verbo transitivo diretto o riflessivo apparente: Ho perso l'ombrello/Mi sono perso l'ombrello.  Strano, lo ammetto.


----------



## femmejolie

¿¿Mi sono perso l'ombrello? Mai sentito!! neppure in spagnolo.


----------



## Nicholas the Italian

E' una forma colloquiale.
Mi sono perso l'ombrello, ti sei mangiato un panino, si è trovato un lavoro, ecc.


----------



## kurumin

Nicholas the Italian said:


> E' una forma colloquiale.
> Mi sono perso l'ombrello, ti sei mangiato un panino, si è trovato un lavoro, ecc.


Questo si chiama DATIVO ETICO?


----------



## Nicholas the Italian

kurumin said:


> Questo si chiama DATIVO ETICO?


Madonnamia, questa non l'avevo mai sentita! 
Non so, può essere...


----------



## kurumin

Non lo so, in tutte le lingue del mondo questo si chiama (di) DATIVO ETICO: 

http://home.bluemarble.net/~langmin/miniatures/ethical.htm

My dog died on me. [en]
Mi è morto il cane. [it]
O cachorro/cão me morreu [pt br]


----------



## kurumin

> 1.3.4. _Dativo etico_
> 
> Per _dativo etico_ intendiamo un clitico dativo di 1. o 2. pers. la cui funzione è quella di esprimere la partecipazione emotiva del parlante o di richiedere la partecipazione emotiva dell’ascoltatore rispetto al contenuto dell’enunciato; si tratta quindi di pronomi che non rappresentano gli attanti centrali o accessori di un evento, ma che vanno interpretati in relazione al valore illocutivo dell’enunciato, visto che si riferiscono a uno dei due elementi essenziali dell’atto comunicativo: _parlante e ascoltatore_ (cfr. Gr. Gramm. vol. I, I.3.3.3, punto _g_, e vol. II, I.1.1).
> In it. ant. è difficile individuare con certezza questo uso dei clitici dativi anche perché l’uso benefattivo (v. 1.3.1) era possibile in una gamma molto ampia di contesti, e per questo spesso si può essere incerti tra uso benefattivo e dativo etico. Un es. probabile di dativo etico potrebbe essere (89), dove il clitico dativo _li_ ha interpretazione benefattiva (‘non chiudete (nessuna) porta a (danno di) lui’) e quindi _mi_ esprimerà la partecipazione emotiva del parlante:
> 
> (89)         …non li _mi_ fermate [chiudete] porta. (_Novellino_, 21, r. 22)
> 
> Meno sicuri gli ess. (90), in cui _mi_ è anzi più probabilmente benefattivo (‘va’ per me’, ‘dite per me, a nome mio’):
> 
> (90)   a.         Va_mmi_ a quello frate… (_Novellino_, 39, r. 8)
> 
> b.            Dite_mi_ al signore vostro che… (_Novellino_, 1, r. 27)


*La realizzazione sintattica della struttura argomentale*Giampaolo Salvi
http://geocities.com/gpsalvi/konyv/frase.doc


----------



## Necsus

kurumin said:
			
		

> Questo si chiama DATIVO ETICO?


Direi proprio di no. Ma ci spostiamo in un altro thread che vado ad aprire...  QUI


----------



## carolinskaya

*---> Nuova domanda <---*​
Ciao a tutti!
E' corretto dire "Ho perduto le chiavi"?
--!


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao carolinskaya,

E' corretto sì.
Puoi scegliere tra le due forme possibili:
- ho perso le chiavi
- ho perduto le chiavi


----------



## MünchnerFax

A mia sensazione personale_, perso_ ha un senso più concreto di (_oggetto_) _smarrito_, mentre _perduto _il senso più astratto di _disorientato_, _disperato_.

Ma d'altra parte si dice tranquillamente:
_senza di te sono perso
_e
_L'oggetto è andato perduto_
Pertanto non mi fiderei troppo della mia sensazione personale.


----------



## Hermocrates

Riporto questo commento da pagina 1 (vecchia discussione):



sabrinita85 said:


> Sono due sinonimi, ma trovo "perduto" più formale di "perso".



Anche a me sembra che "perduto" abbia un sapore un po' più arcaico-formale di "perso". 

Non userei perso e perduto interscambiabilmente perché secondo me appartengono a registri di lingua diversi, ma concordo che siano entrambi parte della lingua standard.


----------



## Broca

Credo che "perduto" sia una forma corretta ma alquanto inusuale oggi. Nella lingua parlata credo sia difficile sentir dire "perduto", a meno che non ci troviamo in un contesto piuttosto formale. 
Dal punto di vista grammaticale sono comunque entrambi corretti.


----------



## federicoft

Beh, per esempio _chi si ferma è perduto_; _il perduto amore_; _il tempo perduto_;_ l'onor perduto_; _mondo perduto_; _tutto è perduto_; _niente è perduto; il fascino perduto _etc. sono tutte espressioni piuttosto comuni in cui non si può usare "perso".

Purtroppo penso non ci siano regole. Derivano dall'uso, e vanno imparate.


----------



## carolinskaya

Grazie a tutti per il vostro contributo.


----------



## Broca

Certo, ma se non usata in forme standard, la più usata e meno formale è sicuramente "perso".


----------



## PeppeDiMonte

kurumin said:


> Non lo so, in tutte le lingue del mondo questo si chiama (di) DATIVO ETICO:
> 
> My dog died on me. [en]
> Mi è morto il cane. [it]
> O cachorro/cão me morreu [pt br]


 
non sia tanto importante, ma l'esempio inglese mi sembra un po' strano e il significato e diverso di cho in italiano.


----------



## TimLA

Ciao amici!
Vi riporto un vecchio argomento che si tratta di "perso" e "perduto", e vi do esempi molto specifici.

Al poliziotto a Roma:
Salve. Sono *perso* qui in questa zona. Mi può dire dove si trova la Basilica San Pietro?
Salve. Sono *perduto* qui in questa zona. Mi può dire dove si trova la Basilica San Pietro?

Al negozio Riniscimento:
Ho *perso* mia moglia. Mi può dire dov'è il riparto dei libri?
Ho *perduto* mia moglia. Mi può dire dov'è il riparto dei libri?

Mi pare che mia moglie sia *persa*. Dov'è l'uscita?
Mi pare che mia moglie sia *perduta*. Dov'è l'uscita?

Al negozio TIM:
Sono completamente *perso* per quanto riguarda queste istruzioni per il nuovo telefono. Mi potete aiutare?
Sono completamente *perduto* per quanto riguarda queste istruzioni per il nuovo telefono. Mi potete aiutare?

Al autonnoleggio Hertz:
Ho *perso* i documenti per la macchina. Cosa devo fare?
Ho *perduto* i documento per la macchina. Cosa devo fare?


Nel mezzo del cammin di nostra vita mi ritrovai perso per quanto riguarda l'uso di "perso" e "perduto" in situazioni 'normali'.

Sto cercando un'anima pia persa...
E vi ringrazio in anticipo.


----------



## Necsus

TimLA said:


> Ciao amici!
> Vi riporto un vecchio argomento che si tratta di "perso" e "perduto", e vi do esempi molto specifici.
> 
> Al poliziotto a Roma:
> Salve. Sono *perso* qui in questa zona. Mi può dire dove si trova la Basilica San Pietro?
> Salve. Sono *perduto* qui in questa zona. Mi può dire dove si trova la Basilica San Pietro?
> 
> Al negozio Riniscimento (?):
> Ho *perso* mia mogli*e*. Mi può dire dov'è il r*e*parto (dei) libri?
> Ho *perduto* mia mogli*e*. Mi può dire dov'è il r*e*parto (dei) libri?
> 
> Ho l'impressione che mia moglie si sia *persa*. Dov'è l'uscita?
> Ho l'impressione che mia moglie si sia *perduta*. Dov'è l'uscita?
> 
> Al negozio TIM:
> Sono completamente *perso* per quanto riguarda queste istruzioni per il nuovo telefono. Mi potete aiutare?
> Sono completamente *perduto* per quanto riguarda queste istruzioni per il nuovo telefono. Mi potete aiutare?
> 
> Al autonnoleggio Hertz:
> Ho *perso* i documenti della macchina. Cosa devo fare?
> Ho *perduto* i documento della  macchina. Cosa devo fare?
> 
> 
> Nel mezzo del cammin di nostra vita mi ritrovai perso per quanto riguarda l'uso di "perso" e "perduto" in situazioni 'normali'.
> 
> Sto cercando un'anima pia persa...
> E vi ringrazio in anticipo.


 Ciao, Tim! In 'situazioni normali', cioè della lingua parlata, sentirai quasi sempre _perso_.


----------



## TimLA

Necsus said:


> Ciao, Tim! In 'situazioni normali', cioè della lingua parlata, sentirai quasi sempre _perso_.


 
Ecco l'anima pia!

Allora sarò mai perduto, ma solo *perso* in futuro!

Mi dispiace - La Rinascente - via del Corso, Roma 00186 

Perder*si* - una persona *si* è persa, diventa persa...

della, per la - detesto le preposizioni!

E come sempre...ti ringrazio!


----------



## marco.cur

Si, perso è più comune, perduto però da una maggiore solennità.

Per esempio. nelle poesie si usa principalmente perduto. "Il paradiso perso" non avrebbe lo stesso valore letterario di "Il paradiso perduto", "dove vai perduto amore" non è lo stesso di "dove vai perso amore" etc. etc.

Altro esempio: "lo sguardo perduto nel vuoto" secondo me rende meglio di "lo sguardo perso nel vuoto".


----------



## gabrigabri

TimLA said:


> Ecco l'anima pia!
> 
> Allora sarò mai perduto, ma solo *perso* in futuro!
> 
> Mi dispiace - La Rinascente - via del Corso, Roma 00186
> 
> Perder*si* - una persona *si* è persa, diventa persa...
> 
> della, per la - detesto le preposizioni!
> 
> E come sempre...ti ringrazio!




Ciao Tim!

Io non direi neanche: sono perso
mi sono perso

sono perso sembra quasi che tu sia disperato ;-)


----------



## TimLA

marco.cur said:


> Si, perso è più comune, perduto però da una maggiore solennità.
> 
> Per esempio. nelle poesie si usa principalmente perduto. "Il paradiso perso" non avrebbe lo stesso valore letterario di "Il paradiso perduto", "dove vai perduto amore" non è lo stesso di "dove vai perso amore" etc. etc.
> 
> Altro esempio: "lo sguardo perduto nel vuoto" secondo me rende meglio di "lo sguardo perso nel vuoto".


 


gabrigabri said:


> Ciao Tim!
> 
> Io non direi neanche: sono perso
> mi sono perso
> 
> sono perso sembra quasi che tu sia disperato ;-)


 
E grazie a tutte due!!


----------

